

Httpie: A really nice alternative to curl, already in Ubuntu repo and brew - dorfsmay
https://github.com/jakubroztocil/httpie

======
dorfsmay
Functionally the same as curl, but the syntax is much more natural. I only use
curl if httpie cannot be easily installed now.

